# Will atrial fib on oral thyroid go away when thyroid dose reduced?



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

People and reports make it seem that if one is on thyroid suppressive therapy with a low TSH, that if atrial fib occurs it will stay even if one reduces the thyroid dose. That's not intuitive.

So will AF stay ? Or reducing the oral thyroid can make AF go away ?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Even dosing to lower TSH should not cause persistent issues with rapid heart rate.

It's important to suppressing both Levothyroxine (T4) and Lilothyronine(T3) rather than just getting your T4 hormone alone high enough to suppress.

Many doctors will simply dose T4 hormone to suppress without checking both FT-4 and FT-3 levels. My experiences have been horrible on high T4 hormone thus causing above 3/4 range FT-4.

Goal should be to get your FT-4 and FT-3 in ranges that suppress your TSH. If in proper range for both you should not have any heart issues.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

If a medication increased your heart rate then discontinuing it should do the opposite.

Thyroid med's have a long half life and will take awhile to reduce in the body when discontinued.

It may take days for your heart rate to get back to normal.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks. Was referring to atrial fibrillation, not sinus tachycardia.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*When my Armour dose was too high, I had pvcs. We lowered the dosage and they went away. That was 3 years ago. Now I have them again, yet my FT3 and FT4 is good so I don't know what it might be unless it's reflux which I have lately. Reflux irritates the vagus nerve which in turn affects our heart rhythm. I need to get rid of this reflux without the dangerous meds and I am working on it.*


----------

